# Sierra Golf



## dleafy (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi all,
Does anyone know anything about the new build houses at Sierra Golf.
It's around the Murcia / Balsicas area.
The houses look fabulous for the price.
I understand that this was an abandoned project that is now back under way with a new developer.
It looks to be in the middle of nowhere with just a bar and a supermarket nearby.
We are looking to buy a holiday home for the next ten years or so until we retire full time.
Anyone know anything about this area? We have started looking at the Gran Alicant area but this place did catch my eye.

Cheers

Davy !!!


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

dleafy said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know anything about the new build houses at Sierra Golf.
> It's around the Murcia / Balsicas area.
> The houses look fabulous for the price.
> ...


If you wish to discuss, /SNIP/
We were there 10 days ago!


----------



## dleafy (Jan 4, 2016)

Many thanks,
will do

Cheers
Davy !!!


----------



## andreweastell (Jan 29, 2016)

I wish you two would put your conversation on here, the subject interests me.


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

andreweastell said:


> I wish you two would put your conversation on here, the subject interests me.


I wish I could put the conversation on here but it would be too lengthy. I am happy to speak with you if you are interested so you can send a PM if you wish /SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sdj101 said:


> I wish I could put the conversation on here but it would be too lengthy. I am happy to speak with you if you are interested so you can send a PM if you wish /SNIP/


He doesn't yet have access to the PM facility 



andreweastell said:


> I wish you two would put your conversation on here, the subject interests me.


Why not ask your questions here? Hopefully you'll get some responses which will be of interest to you & anyone else interested in the urb.


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> He doesn't yet have access to the PM facility
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ask your questions here? Hopefully you'll get some responses which will be of interest to you & anyone else interested in the urb.



If you have a specific question re La Sierra I will try to address if you post. Usually there are so many questions that one would need to write a book:blabla:


----------



## andreweastell (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi sdj101
My questions are the same as dleafy, could you copy and paste your reply to him on here please?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andreweastell said:


> Hi sdj101
> My questions are the same as dleafy, could you copy and paste your reply to him on here please?


perhaps not the entire email discussion though! (that would be against the rules  ) 

I'm sure he can reply to your questions without doing that


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> perhaps not the entire email discussion though! (that would be against the rules  )
> 
> I'm sure he can reply to your questions without doing that


Xabiachia - I am actually a female!!!:

Sorry but I have not had any e-mail conversation to copy and paste, it was a telephone conversation - I sent Davy a PM with my e-mail and phone number. He rang me and we had a 20 minute chat. 

Once you have a PM system in place, I can do this for you. I also gave him the name of the Agent I had who had a wealth of knowledge after being in Spain for 20 years, married to a Spanish lady. He helped us setting up the bank account, and came with us to see our lawyer. I don't believe I can post his contact either so get writing some more posts and you will soon be able to send and receive PM's.

I would be happy to tell you of our experience but really don't have time to write it all down. :sorry:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sdj101 said:


> Xabiachia -* I am actually a female!!!*:
> 
> Sorry but I have not had any e-mail conversation to copy and paste, it was a telephone conversation - I sent Davy a PM with my e-mail and phone number. He rang me and we had a 20 minute chat.
> 
> ...


oops! 


Actually you can recommend a business you have had a good experience with, when it's in response to a request - so if andreweaston wants it, you can post it  

In all honestly, the whole point of a forum is to share experiences in our posts - for the benefit of those asking for info, & for anyone else who wants to read them .........


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

Andrew, we used an Agent who has been the most helpful person that we have used. His name is Paul Newton and he works for Keysol in Torrevieja. His e-mail is [email protected] and he can give you information regarding Sierra Golf.


----------



## andreweastell (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

This All sounds a bit cryptic so I googled Sierra golf. Lots of info' the community has it's own Facebook page and a dedicated site on another forum. Seems to be a mix of Agents (lots) and a few loyal owners bigging it up plus some disillusioned:gossip: I'll leave it there


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

Isobella said:


> This All sounds a bit cryptic so I googled Sierra golf. Lots of info' the community has it's own Facebook page and a dedicated site on another forum. Seems to be a mix of Agents (lots) and a few loyal owners bigging it up plus some disillusioned:gossip: I'll leave it there


We have paid a deposit to reserve a home on there, now pulled out due to other health issues. It's not cryptic it could be a legal issue which would not be a good idea to put on social media.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok. Fair enough.


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

sdj101 said:


> Andrew, we used an Agent who has been the most helpful person that we have used. His name is Paul Newton and he works for Keysol in Torrevieja. His e-mail is [email protected] and he can give you information regarding Sierra Golf.




If anyone else decides to contact Paul, could you mention Alan & Sandra. 

We do not receive payment in any shape or form but were so impressed with this guy who has gone out of his way to help us. I told him I had put his e-mail on here so it is useful for him to know how you got his contact, so suggested just to put Alan and Sandra.

Many thanks and good luck with all of you who are looking to buy in the not too distant future!


----------



## Alexandra9334 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello I'm new to the forum and just started the ball rolling in the purchase of a townhouse on Sierra Golf, I would love to get to know anyone who is living on there permanently or has a property they use as a holiday home.


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

Did any of you contact Paul - it would be nice to have some feedback?

Hi Alexandra, hope you will be happy with your new home!! Well done. Great bargains.


----------



## Alexandra9334 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks sdj101 hoping it all goes smoothly and we'll be out there for a holiday soon


----------

